# Podcastpartner



## Klimpergeld (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit Podcasts. Nicht nur, dass ich sie gerne höre, ich würde auch gerne mal selber einen machen.
Natürlich soll es kein "Wir werden berühmt und erobern das Internet"-Projekt werden sondern ein kleines Lichtlein aus Spaß und vielleicht für die Freude von ein paar anderen Leuten 

Aber da der Podcast keine Art Nachrichtensendung werden soll, würde ich ihn ungern alleine machen und mindestens zu zweit auf den Plan treten.

Es geht um einen Audiopodcast über das Thema aktuelles zu MMOs oder/und Computerspiele. Aufnehmen würde ich das ganze gerne über ein Programm wie Skype oder TS3, wobei ich mich dort mit dem Aufnehmen nicht ganz auskenne. Wir würden uns vorher natürlich erst einmal darüber austauschen wie wir das machen und was überhaupt rein soll.

Interessenten sollten mind. 16 sein.

Natürlich ist es unumgänglich mein eigenes Alter zu nennen: 17, weshalb ich denke, dass sich wohl keiner melden wird^^

Aber ich dachte ich schreib es hier mal und wer mag, kann sich melden. Hier im Thread oder per PM.

Ich würde mich freuen.




Mfg
Klimpergeld


----------

